# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of this girl

## julia90

skin tone is a bit lighter. Please don't quote

----------


## kamani

sicilian or tuscan.

----------


## Boss

Is that you Julia?  :Laughing: 

I think she looks like a generic Med (very hard to tell exactly where from) or maybe even Latin American (Argentinian)?! She could be anything from Greek to Italian, Spanish, Latin.

----------


## Nobody1

Mediterranean [Caucasoid] sub-race - 
_Dark (straight) Hair - Dark eyes - narrow Aquiline nose - long narrow face_ - [skull index would be helpful]

- possibly Spanish, Italian or Greek (or anywhere from the Mediterranean)

----------


## Balder

She's Italian

----------


## Yetos

very common characteristics from Turkey, Greece, Albania, Bulgaria, Romania, 

the arc above the eyes are typical, 
yet the position of hears makes me wonder, 
and the size of eyes, I was expecting it little bit bigger,

I would say 3 guesses, 
1 is from Smyrna area (West minor Asia,)
2 Hebrew/Palestinian yet the hair as pigtail can not help me to that (can not see the curly)
3 she is gupsy (yet the size of head does not fit)

when the secret will be discovered?

----------


## julia90

She's not curly; she has straight hair, and thin

----------


## Hal Fao

She looks like an albanian young singer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WN0E3BDMaY

----------


## julia90

that Was me :-D; the one Who guessed tuscan Was right.
Kamani won

----------


## julia90

That is again me (please don't quote)
first image, now in summertime (tranned)
second image in wintertime (end of cold part of the year)(natural skin color)
could i pass in central europe? Or do i look too much southern european? 
I live at tue same latitude of Arles in france. Florence

I'll repost them later

----------


## Barantes

You look like a typical med. I've seen people that look pretty similar to you (facial features and skin tone) while I was in Portugal last summer. I wouldn't say you're Central European.

----------


## julia90

But skintone is central european. Pinkish, without melanine. While i tan to milk-cofee color.
yes, i think i ve west med too, like a light sardinean.

----------


## adamo

You certainly don't look Scandinavian, very Mediterranean look; many Greek, Portuguese, italian girls look like this

----------


## Templar

You look very pretty :)

----------


## julia90

Eheh.. But i'm very short.  :Laughing:  you in bosnia are giant people.. Very tall. My ex boyfriend was similar to bosnian people..althought he s fully tuscan, similar to Giovanni Galli.

----------


## adamo

"Gallo" and "Galli" are references to Gauls, I come from a part of Italy called GALLuccio. Giovanni Galli is not "Bosnian", he's probably R1b u152 not I1b which heavily define "Bosnians. He has the same genetic signatures as "francesi" and "svizzeri" probably.

----------


## Templar

> "Gallo" and "Galli" are references to Gauls, I come from a part of Italy called GALLuccio. Giovanni Galli is not "Bosnian", he's probably R1b u152 not I1b which heavily define "Bosnians.


I think she means that his phenotype is common in Bosnia.

----------


## adamo

Ya,ya,ya here we go again with the "phenotypes", it is the Y-DNA and mtdna composition of a human that defines their identity, not their "physical phenotype".

----------


## julia90

Yes i meant Giovanni galli look si similar to many bosnians.. Giovanni galli looks illirian+celtic=Scordisci (those who inhabited bosnia Herzegovina), my ex has a dinardid face (and head flat behind), convex nose, is quote tall 1.85, has long legs, and short arms compared to his legs. Plus lime giovanni galli he has balck shiny hair, blue eyes, and same skintone lime him

----------


## adamo

Giovanni Galli looks like a "scordici"...scordatello, he's an italian Celt, there is no Illyrian genetic influence in Italy.

----------


## adamo

I scordici vivono in Bosnia; pero tutti si sono scordici di loro.

----------


## Nobody1

> Ya,ya,ya here we go again with the "phenotypes", *it is the Y-DNA and mtdna composition of a human that defines their identity, not their "physical phenotype".*


A good part of it but not all of it

----------


## Barantes

> But skintone is central european. Pinkish, without melanine. While i tan to milk-cofee color.
> yes, i think i ve west med too, like a light sardinean.


I dunno I don't think your skin tone is that Central European either but I could be wrong. So many people in Iberia are your skin tone

----------


## Boss

You didn't look, to me, at all Central European and I don't think you'd be a typical Austrian, Czech, German, Hungarian, etc in the slightest.

You're a typical Southern European but especially Latin European, from Italy -> Iberia.

Not sure why skin tone is even discussed? Your features are quite Southern and your skin tone is very common in the South.

----------


## nordicwarrior

> You didn't look, to me, at all Central European and I don't think you'd be a typical Austrian, Czech, German, Hungarian, etc in the slightest.
> 
> You're a typical Southern European but especially Latin European, from Italy -> Iberia.
> 
> Not sure why skin tone is even discussed? Your features are quite Southern and your skin tone is very common in the South.


 I got a nice chuckle out of this comment. Tell a cute chick with issues about her ethnicity how "Southern" she looks in hopes she will seek your approval. Clumsy and obvious approach, but funny. Don't fall for this Jedi mind trick, Julia!

----------


## Barantes

> I got a nice chuckle out of this comment. Tell a cute chick with issues about her ethnicity how "Southern" she looks in hopes she will seek your approval. Clumsy and obvious approach, but funny. Don't fall for this Jedi mind trick, Julia!


So you think she looks Central European skin tone wise? I'm sure there are some in Central Europe like her but I don't think she'd be a typical one

----------


## Nobody1

> I got a nice chuckle out of this comment. Tell a cute chick with issues about her ethnicity how "Southern" she looks in hopes she will seek your approval. Clumsy and obvious approach, but funny. Don't fall for this Jedi mind trick, Julia!

----------


## Boss

> I got a nice chuckle out of this comment. Tell a cute chick with issues about her ethnicity how "Southern" she looks in hopes she will seek your approval. Clumsy and obvious approach, but funny. Don't fall for this Jedi mind trick, Julia!


She will seek my approval? about what?

She doesn't look Central E. at all, that was simply my point. The rest is just your detective powers gone wrong.

----------


## adamo

Nobody, wat is that photo lolllll

----------


## Templar

> Nobody, wat is that photo lolllll


WWE wrestler John Cena

----------


## LeBrok

> 


I know the gifs might seam a bit disrespectful, but they are so funny, lol.

----------


## julia90

depending in tue photo some people Say i m west med, some east med, as for central europe someone sayd i look french and austrian, expecially from Tyrol

----------


## nordicwarrior

Not going to lie... if I had a mouthful of coffee in my gullet when I first saw Nobody1's gif this morning, I would have shot it straight through my nose. :) Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## nordicwarrior

And Julia, you look great. Quit worrying about the Med./Central European thing. Healthy males your age don't give a second thought to that kind of stuff.

----------


## Yetos

> depending in tue photo some people Say i m west med, some east med, as for central europe someone sayd i look french and austrian, expecially from Tyrol


I don't know about Spain, and Iberia, and Italy

but in next years try to come to Balkans or Turkey, you will not make any difference from 50% of population.
you may blind someone also too much,  :Beer: 

except if you want to go to aplace where you will be the 1%, LIKE  :Chinese:  OR  :Samurai:

----------


## julia90

^ i m going to Greece in August.
 :Smiling: 

please, Cut the quote from my Photo

----------


## Templar

Generally Mediterraneans can fit anywhere on the globe except like Sub-Saharan Africa and East Asia. Even in places like Norway or the British Isles you can find Mediterranean-looking people.

George Clooney for example is mostly of Irish, German, and English extraction. Yet he could fit in very easily in Southern Europe. There are lots of people like him in Bosnia for example.

----------


## julia90

I agree, clooney could fit also in syria and lebanon

----------


## Wilhelm

> depending in tue photo some people Say i m west med, some east med, as for central europe someone sayd i look french and austrian, expecially from Tyrol


Dinaro-Med, typical italian imo.

----------


## julia90

thanks.

but to the ones who quoted my photo, yetos and wilhem, please can you unquote, it?

----------


## sparkey

> but to the ones who quoted my photo, yetos and wilhem, please can you unquote, it?


Request enforced.

----------

